# Book Cliffs or Heaven. I pick the book cliffs.



## wirehair (Aug 2, 2010)

What an awesome place!!! The hunt was a ton of fun. Bucks and Bulls and some of the nicest folks I have ever met.
I set up my Book Cliffs assault vehicle/polaris ranger/motor home at the turnoff to Rock Springs mesa. I hunted the rock spring area and the mesa to the east of it mostly. First morning I had a big three point meander across the road in front of me, two hundred yards from camp. Then I went down to the burn area and spotted a fair buck from a mile or so away. I worked my way to him and found he was a nice four point with the back of one antler broke off. Bummer. He had a spindly horned four point with him. Too small.Rode around ans saw a few other small bucks. That night I rode down the ridge to the east. At the end of the road, in a big sage brush flat was a huge(I'm guessing 34"+) buck. He took off running and I didnt count points. Just watched his huge rack going mach10 across the flat and into the trees. I drove down to the trees and looked for him. No big buck, but I spotted a good four point feeding about sixty yards in front of me. He was about 26" wide and 24"tall with good mass and long brow tines. After seeing that monster, he wasn't even an option, but I thought a stalk would be fun. Snuck up to within twenty feet of him! What a hoot.
Day two. Big three point wandered across the road in front of me 300 yards from camp.Found an area where a small tree was shredded about every fifty feet. Something with horns lives close by. Then I heard the Elk. I had wandered into the middle of a herd and a big six point bull was walking up the hill across the canyon.Passed up six or seven small four points and some smaller bucks.
Day three. Big three point walked across the road in front of me about 400 yards from camp. O.K., this guy is starting to irritate me. And he really is a pretty nice buck. But he doesnt even acknowledge my presence. He never even looks at me. Just walks across the road. About 8:30 or so, I had two cow elk run across the road with a six point bull behind them. He didnt want to cross and kept running back and forth along the road. I got out my 35mm camera and got it set just in time to get a few pictures as he crossed the road. Could have shot him at fifty yards, in the middle of the road.Passed up one big three point that afternoon. Then just before dark, about 400 yards from camp,Isaw a herd of five bucks. When I got close, it was obvious that one was a huge freak. He had points everywhere. Ihad to stand on top of my four wheeler to get a shot over the brush. Then I remembered my gun might shoot better with a cap. Put a cap on and the deer vanished into the brush. As he was saying goodbye, I realized there was another real good buck in the bunch.They all went away and it was too late to follow.
Day four. Two small four points bedded about 300yards from camp. Made them get out of bed. If I'm up everybody should be up. My rules. Another fifty yards down the road, there were five bucks standing there. All small. One with a broken antler. He would have been fair buck. Drove another fifty yards and guess who walked across? Yup, big three point. This time I decided that if I see him again. He's toast.Went over to the the other ridge and went on a long hike. Passed up a couple more bucks.Late in the afternoon I went down to the spring and walked around. Driving back to camp, about a half mile from camp, I saw a deer butt. I stopped to look. He lifted his head and guess who? Big three point. At least he finally looked at me. O.K., next time we meet. He is really toast!
Iwent back to camp to make a couple phone calls. My buddy said a storm is moving in and it could get ugly. Then I chatted with my mother and found out my grandpa had a stroke that day and was in intensive care. Bummer,,, times two. That settles it. Big three point has to die so I can go home. Went down where I saw him last and set up my camo lawn chair and bipod. Twenty minutes later, he wandered out. I put the cross hairs on his neck, flipped the safety and thought "do I really want to shoot?, maybe I should"
BAM!, OOPS. Gun went off. At least the struggle in my mind was over. Let that be a lesson to you youngins. Never point at anything you dont intend to shoot. Wasnt sure if the deer ran off or what. By the time the smoke cleared and I came to my senses, there was no deer.Walked over to the bush he was walking by. There he lay. Bled out. Shot through the neck. Was able to get my four wheeler to him, which was good because he is huge and I couldnt hardly move him. Had to throw a rope around him and drag him back to camp and up the ramp, onto my trailer. I couldnt load him by myself.
That night I got word that grandpa is doing O.K. Still need to get home to take care of my dogs so mother can hang out at the hospital. About 10:00 I heard a truck slam on its brakes out on the main road. I looked out and there was a truck and a six point bull standing in the middle of the road. Somebody almost got a biggun the old fashioned way, with their bumper.
So ends deer hunt 2010. Spike muzzeloader bull just around the corner!
And hey, I have pictures, but I don't know how to resize them to post. Any hints?

O.K. lets see if this works http://s1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc4 ... %20cliffs/


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Great post and sounds like a ton of fun. I'm anxious to see the pictures and I'm sure somebody will help you out with it.


----------



## fickejo (Oct 21, 2007)

Congrats! Glad you had a fun hunt and success. I can't wait to get out there and experience it.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Wirehair, Great story. We would love to see the pics. Try using photobucket. Upload your photo and copy the link into a post on this thread. At least that's the way I do it.


----------



## ACHY (Oct 18, 2007)

I saw that buck a couple times through the summer, always on Rock Spring Mesa.

[attachment=2:eegewr9f]IMG_6503.JPG[/attachment:eegewr9f]

[attachment=1:eegewr9f]IMG_7086.JPG[/attachment:eegewr9f]

[attachment=0:eegewr9f]IMG_7087.JPG[/attachment:eegewr9f]

How wide did he end up being?


----------



## wirehair (Aug 2, 2010)

Way sweet!!! That is the same buck, no doubt about it. Mind if I save your pics and put them on my facebook page, alongside the pictures I took?
He went 25" wide. Looked more like 26 1/2 walking. :?


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I always take my pics to the "paint" program on my computer to resize them. looks like a good buck congrats


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats! What kind of a rig is that on your Ranger? Are those the sleeping quarters?


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

That's a nice buck there, surprised you let him live as long as you did lol.


----------



## ACHY (Oct 18, 2007)

wirehair said:


> Way sweet!!! That is the same buck, no doubt about it. Mind if I save your pics and put them on my facebook page, alongside the pictures I took?
> He went 25" wide. Looked more like 26 1/2 walking. :?


Feel free. If you like, I'll send you the original photos that haven't been re-sized. Just PM me your email address.


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice Buck.

Picasa is really easy to resize. Just select the photo in Picasa and choose to export the photo. It will bring up some options, which you can select the size.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Great buck, love that shot on the trailer. Looks really big.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Congrats nice buck!


----------



## MuleyPrince (Nov 11, 2010)

Wirehair, thanks for the daily account of your Book Cliffs adventure. It was a fun and exciting read. Nice buck! And ACHY, that was mighty nice of you to share the pics of Wirehair's buck in the velvet. If I were to have shot that buck and then received those pics, it would have made the hunt even more noteworthy. 

There are a bunch of great guys on this site, you know it? Thanks again for this post and everyone who contributed. It made for a nice diversion from work for a minute or two today.


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

That really was a great hunt, thanks for sharing! Reading it i wanted to shoot that 3 point... I wish i could have seen that monster you were talking about, i need to head down there and see.


----------

